# The Forged Set to Begin!



## gericko42 (Sep 4, 2010)

Greetings Gamers!
  Woldiangames.com is excited to announce that we are starting a new ongoing game in our campaign world/gaming community! It is called The Forged. This game will contain only dwarf characters and will take place in The Scab, a mountainous region full of natural wonders such as volcanoes and hot geysers. The dwarves of The Scab have been suffering since the glory days several millennia ago. Splintered into small clans, they struggle to retain their identity and purpose within The Wold. Adventuring groups have always been looked upon as frivolous by the clans. But could they be the answer to the splintered dwarven society? Only time and adventure will tell.
  To see the campaign material for The Forged go to: 
http://www.woldiangames.com/Woldipedia/index.php/The_Forged
  To see the legends and geography information for The Scab go to:
http://www.woldiangames.com/Woldipedia/index.php/The_Scab
  To see the main website entrance go to:
Welcome to the Wold
  The Wold is here to stay! We are not one of those game sites that will disappear just as you are getting interested in the game and your character. So if you’ve been looking for that quality game that does not go away, we’re your site!
  The Wold is a D&D3.5 Original Campaign World [changing to Pathfinder in 2011], that originated in the early 1980's. It went online in 1997 and it has evolved into a very large website with several hundred pages of campaign information.
  We currently offer 8 permanent ongoing games and many other pickup games for those members who want more. There are a surprising number of women playing with us. In fact, several of our best DMs are women. Play by post occurs on our self-made java programmed message boards with their own dice mechanisms, and auto-archiving features. We offer a Message Board called The Giggling Ghost where our gamers can chat "in character" and head out for various “pick-up” adventurers. There is also a private board that allows the players to talk and discuss just about anything in an "out of character format." These boards helps us create that all important sense of community and friendship which is a part of any good group of gamers. Also added is a board called The Catacombs where all character shopping occurs and The Black Genie Center where all Woldians may go to help develop new original things for our campaign world.
  To visit the Games Page to check out the ongoing games, go to:
Career Games
  Please contact me if you are interested in joining this new game or if you have any questions. I’ll be glad to help.
  Thanks for your consideration, 
Jerry Phelps 
gericko@gmail.com 
Welcome to the Wold


----------

